# Test Results - Endo referring me to a Rheumatologist???????



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok short history:
37yr old female. History of 1/2 thyroid removed 10 years ago due to several nodules. Other 1/2 still intact, but nodules are now growing.
TSH always been within range. Currently Endo trying to increase thyroid levels to decrease TSH - but isn't working.... TSH is only going up more.
Symptoms are: cold hands & feet, hard to concentrate, daily to weekly headaches & migraines, extreame exhaustion, hair loss at times, stomach getting harder to tolerate alot - upset most of the time now, mentral cycles are hard, heavy & frequent.
These are the tests that I requested: TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

These are the results: (isn't there 1 test missing???) 
test result normal range
Free T3 2.45 (1.7 - 3.7)
Free Thyroxine 1.2 (0.8 - 2.2)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (<41)
Thyr Peroxidase AB <10 (<35)
Thyroid Stim Immun negative
ANA positive
ANA titer if positive 1:80 (<1:40)

The Endo's letter to me simply says: All thyroid levels are normal. The ANA titer is slightly high. Althought this can still be normal. ANA is a screening test that is done for connective tissue diseases (things like lupus). These conditions are usually diagnosed and managed by a rheumatologist. Contact your primary doctor for a referral.

I thought the ANA could be associated with like Hashimoto's Disease which is thyroid and even Autoimmune Disease which is thyroid..... am I wrong or shouldn't my Endo be saying he will treat this?

Thoughts on labs..... anyone?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> Ok short history:
> 37yr old female. History of 1/2 thyroid removed 10 years ago due to several nodules. Other 1/2 still intact, but nodules are now growing.
> TSH always been within range. Currently Endo trying to increase thyroid levels to decrease TSH - but isn't working.... TSH is only going up more.
> Symptoms are: cold hands & feet, hard to concentrate, daily to weekly headaches & migraines, extreame exhaustion, hair loss at times, stomach getting harder to tolerate alot - upset most of the time now, mentral cycles are hard, heavy & frequent.
> ...


This is good. My rheumatologist is awesome and keeps my TSH suppressed to keep the lupus antibodies very very quiet.

That is right about the ANA; if present, it is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune conditions so further tests must be run.

When do you see the rheumatologist? I am excited. I think you will be pleased and although you "may" have another autoimmune disease, I think ultimately you will be fine. I have several myself. Some known, some unknown and some I don't want to know. LOL!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> This is good. My rheumatologist is awesome and keeps my TSH suppressed to keep the lupus antibodies very very quiet.
> 
> That is right about the ANA; if present, it is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune conditions so further tests must be run.
> 
> When do you see the rheumatologist? I am excited. I think you will be pleased and although you "may" have another autoimmune disease, I think ultimately you will be fine. I have several myself. Some known, some unknown and some I don't want to know. LOL!


Haven't set up anything yet, still have to find a Rheumatologist - I was just just confused as to why he didn't think it was Hashi or AutoImmune associated with my thyroid & was afraid he was just pushing me off on someone else. My Reg MD never seems to want to refer... he leaves it up to me to search for one!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Had to get past another surgery (Lasik Eye Surgery) so now that is past me (only by 1 week) I just made the appt w/the Rhumatologist - but nothing until November 29th!
Lots more waiting...................... 
I really hate waiting....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> Had to get past another surgery (Lasik Eye Surgery) so now that is past me (only by 1 week) I just made the appt w/the Rhumatologist - but nothing until November 29th!
> Lots more waiting......................
> I really hate waiting....


Why did you have the eye surgery? November 29 is a long ways away.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

It was Lasik Eye Surgery - no more glasses or contacts. Something my husband & I have really wanted to do... we decided to bite the bullet & do it!

I agree, Nov 29th is very far away.... but what choice do I have if thats the earliest this doc could get me in... in either office.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie126 said:


> It was Lasik Eye Surgery - no more glasses or contacts. Something my husband & I have really wanted to do... we decided to bite the bullet & do it!
> 
> I agree, Nov 29th is very far away.... but what choice do I have if thats the earliest this doc could get me in... in either office.


I hope you are both pleased w/ the lasik.

Maybe you could get on a cancellation list?


----------

